# June 2016 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

June is here, which in these parts apparently means that moose come out as I saw my first one ever today! Pretty excited about that. Please share up to 2 photos you take this month of your vizsla(s) in action.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Has anybody posted any pics. I can't see any??


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Pippylongstocking said:


> Has anybody posted any pics. I can't see any??


no entries yet Pippylongstocking.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Well I haven't posted in a while so no better time then to kick off the POTM
I can't believe Bacchus will be 3 in a few months.

Apparently there was a bird in his yard.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout getting a puppy kiss.


----------



## pollo832 (Aug 25, 2015)

Osti at 4 months


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I was not destroying my bed. I promise Mom


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

Our Kaylee.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

There are still two days to submit photos


----------

